# Mini Dust Collector For Micro-carver



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I am sure there are many ways to keep the dust out of our face when carving with a micro-carver. How do you fellows keep the dust away. I have lung problems and really need a way other than a dust mask. I have several dust masks but still dust gets past them. Any suggestions?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Jim, I have some issues also and dust control is a big deal for me. I have a ceiling unit and a bench top unit and I ware a mask with all power carving for floating dust. I also have a collector for my Shopsmith and sander. there are a number of YouTube s on home made dust collection units. My bench top unit is my favorite when power carving. I recommend a bench top unit. There is a good selection out there. They run from $150 to $500. I had a Grizzly unit for about 4 years. I just got a new The Razaire 530 this year. It is a great size for my work area and ther is a better selection of filtter. I have had it about 9 months and I am really happy with it. I have a friend who built a dust collection table using peg board and his shop vac.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Jim - I just started the micro carving and I was surprised at the amount of fine dust compared to the larger tools like the Flex-Shafts, etc.
yesterday, I ordered two 5" computer fans and a "AER1 Smoke Grabber" HEPA filter to make a desk-top filter for smoke from the woodburning projects. hopefully, it will double for the fine dust catcher - have to wait on that. the parts will be in today and I will make a cardboard prototype first and fine tune it before making a wooden box.
my thought just this morning was to place the filter box on the floor and run a short piece of 4" flex dryer hose to the desk work area. with that idea, I'm pretty sure I'll have to upgrade to a 6" hose and much stronger "in-line" fan. (HVAV) for that idea. (may as well go ahead and order that one today too LOL.
let us know what you come up with.

*Disclaimer:* I have NO interest or involvement with Amazon what-so-ever.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

this is what I put together last week as a "temporary" collector. just a box fan with standard dust filter. not the best thing, of course, but works better than nothing.
being pretty much "home bound" in the winter, I need to come up with something that is quiet but effective.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

What ever you build or buy. I think you want to have a minimum of 400 cfm's to insure you are pulling the majority of the flowting dust away from you. I also have one of those small cheap fans that clip on shelves behind me push dust away from me.


----------

